# Pressemeldung: 131cm Hecht auf 22cm Quantum Smelt Shad



## Thomas9904 (18. Mai 2016)

Pressemeldung

*131cm Hecht auf 22cm Quantum Smelt Shad​*






Tostedt. 
Der 1. Mai gehört für Raubfischangler vieler Bundesländer traditionell zu einem der wichtigsten Angeltage des Jahres: 
Der Hecht ist dort nach langer Schonzeit wieder frei beangelbar und somit zieht es unzählige Hechtangler ans Wasser. 

Auch Yasar Kadkohdaey, der vielen jüngeren Angelrn durch seine Angel-Hip-Hop-Texte bekannt sein dürfte, nutzte diesen sonnigen Tag und mietete sich ein Vereinsboot in der Sauerland-Region. 
Den ganzen Tag über passierte relativ wenig und als seine Kumpels zuhause schon den Grill anzündeten, machte sich auch Yasar mit dem E-Motor langsam auf den Weg zum Yachthafen.

 Kurz vor dem Hafen beschloss er mit einem Freund noch einige letzte Würfe zu wagen – die vielleicht wichtigsten Würfe seines Anglerlebens, denn nach einem harten Biss an einer Uferkante war schnell klar, dass der Gegner kein gewöhnlicher Fisch sein konnte. 
Die Spinnrute stand im Halbkreis und die Kopfschläge waren viel härter als alles, was Yasar je zuvor am Haken hatte. Nach einem kurzen aber harten Drill kam ein Krokodil im Format “extragroß“ zum Vorschein. Nur mit viel Feingefühl ließ sich der Monsterfisch in den eigentlich zu kleinen Kescher bugsieren. 

Im Boot wurde den beiden Anglern langsam klar, was passiert war: 
Unter Schock gelang es dem überwältigten Fänger, dieses kurzes Erinnerungsfoto zu schießen. Der Hecht war mit einer Länge von 131cm der vielleicht größte Hecht des Vereinssees. Gefangen hat Yasar den Traumhecht übrigens auf einen 22cm langen Quantum Smelt Shad, den er Monate zuvor von seinem Freund Fredrik Harbort geschenkt bekommen hatte. 

Ein Köder, der mit seinem eher dezenten Lauf häufig sehr großen Zander gefällt, aber auch bei großen Hechten, wie man sieht, gut an kommt.


----------



## Tino34 (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 131cm Hecht auf 22cm Quantum Smelt Shad*

ohne Frage sehr schöner Fisch, Petri dazu!


 offtopic:
 aber dieses Köder in den Maulwinkel gehänge im nachhinein...


----------



## Reg A. (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 131cm Hecht auf 22cm Quantum Smelt Shad*

Toller Fang, ganz ohne Frage!

Aber ich muss mich meinem Vorredner anschließen. Und auch das Vorfachmaterial ist m.E.n. beanstandenswert; sorry aber Hardmono oder FC gezielt auf Hecht geht mal gar nicht...


----------



## spin73 (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 131cm Hecht auf 22cm Quantum Smelt Shad*

Geiler Fisch! #6 Das mit dem Einhängen der Köder, finde ich auch zum Ko....


----------



## Reg A. (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 131cm Hecht auf 22cm Quantum Smelt Shad*



spin73 schrieb:


> Das mit dem Einhängen der Köder, finde ich auch zum Ko....



Ja, ist ne Unsitte, die unreflektiert von den "Profis" übernommen wurde. Und weil Hechtprinzen und Zanderkönige das auf ihren Fangbildern so handhaben, macht das Dieter Durchschnittsangler dann eben auch. Dass die Profis diesen unfug aber nur betreiben, weil sie von ihren Sponsoren dafür bezahlt werden (und oft genug ist der entsprechende Fisch dann gar nicht auf den mit abgelichteten Köder gefangen worden), wird dabei dann einfach nicht mehr wahrgenommen. "Der macht das, sieht geil aus, also mache ich das auch." So läuft's doch (leider)...


----------



## Taxidermist (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 131cm Hecht auf 22cm Quantum Smelt Shad*

Egal ob mal wieder eine Werbeveranstaltung aus diesem Fang gemacht wurde, der Fisch ist
es wert gezeigt zu werden!
Ein herzliches Petri Heil zum Fang und mir ist ehrlich gesagt vollkommen latte, worauf dieser gefangen wurde.
Wer jetzt in den Laden rennt um sich mit entsprechendem Köder auszurüsten, ist ohnehin ein armes Würstchen!

Jürgen


----------



## Carsten_ (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 131cm Hecht auf 22cm Quantum Smelt Shad*

Wirklich ein bemerkenswerter Fang :m
 Gott sei dank wird uns auch der Köder mitgeteilt damit wir auch mal die Chance haben so einen Fisch zu fangen |rolleyes


----------



## phirania (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 131cm Hecht auf 22cm Quantum Smelt Shad*

Schöner Fisch..#6 Petri.


----------



## Flugbootpilot (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 131cm Hecht auf 22cm Quantum Smelt Shad*



Reg A. schrieb:


> Und weil Hechtprinzen und Zanderkönige das auf ihren Fangbildern so handhaben, macht das Dieter Durchschnittsangler dann eben auch.



"Dieter" als "Durchschnittsangler" zu bezeichnen finde ich diskriminierend!

Petri
Dieter Juraschek


----------



## Franky (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 131cm Hecht auf 22cm Quantum Smelt Shad*



Flugbootpilot schrieb:


> "Dieter" als "Durchschnittsangler" zu bezeichnen finde ich diskriminierend!
> 
> Petri
> Dieter Juraschek



:q

Petri zu diesem Hammerfisch!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 131cm Hecht auf 22cm Quantum Smelt Shad*

Toller Fisch, darf man ruhig stolz drauf sein.


----------



## zokker (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 131cm Hecht auf 22cm Quantum Smelt Shad*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Pressemeldung
> 
> *131cm Hecht auf 22cm Quantum Smelt Shad​*
> 
> ...



Dickes Petri zum Ausnahmehecht, an den mir unbekannten Fänger.

Allerdings hat da jemand versucht eine schöne Geschichte daraus zu machen. Ein Hecht in der Größenordnung macht keine Kopfschläge mehr, auf jeden Fall hab ich das, bei Hechten über 1 Meter, noch nie erlebt.


----------



## pike-81 (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 131cm Hecht auf 22cm Quantum Smelt Shad*

Moinsen!
Ich hab's erlebt und gesehen Zocker!
Die hauen richtig rein. 
Geiler Fisch!
Petri


----------



## zokker (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 131cm Hecht auf 22cm Quantum Smelt Shad*

Kann man ja mal einen Thema zu aufmachen. Hier möchte ich mich dazu nicht auslassen.


----------



## .Sebastian. (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 131cm Hecht auf 22cm Quantum Smelt Shad*

Petri zum klasse Fisch!

So wie der Mundwinkel für mich aussieht und dort wo der Drilling hängt, glaube ich nicht, dass er den Köder in den Maulwinkel gehängt hat. Oft bleibt beim Hecht der Köder eben genau da hängen, besonders wenn er abdreht. 
Auch ich hänge den Köder gern vorsichtig in den Maulwinkel - das hat nix mit Posen zu tun, sondern einfach den Hintergrund, dass man dann später nachvollziehen kann, welcher Köder erfolgreich war. Also kann es auch ein ganz prakmatischer Grund sein..
Auf alle Fälle ein super Hecht #6


----------



## Taxidermist (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 131cm Hecht auf 22cm Quantum Smelt Shad*

@Aalredl, hast du denn auch immer die zum jeweiligen Köder passende Basecap auf?
Also ich wechsle die Köder häufig und müsste demzufolge ein ansehnliches Sortiment an  
Kappen mitführen!

Jürgen


----------



## Jose (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 131cm Hecht auf 22cm Quantum Smelt Shad*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> ...Ein herzliches Petri Heil zum Fang und mir ist ehrlich gesagt vollkommen latte, worauf dieser gefangen wurde.
> Wer jetzt in den Laden rennt um sich mit entsprechendem Köder auszurüsten, ist ohnehin ein armes Würstchen!...



mag ich. klares starckes deutsch #6


----------



## pennfanatic (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 131cm Hecht auf 22cm Quantum Smelt Shad*



Jose schrieb:


> mag ich. klares starckes deutsch #6



Richtig! So einen Riesen hecht hätte ich auch gerne. Egal ob der auf einen "superköder" beißt oder auf einen aus der grabbelecke beim angelhändler.
Petri heil


----------



## Reg A. (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 131cm Hecht auf 22cm Quantum Smelt Shad*



Flugbootpilot schrieb:


> "Dieter" als "Durchschnittsangler" zu bezeichnen finde ich diskriminierend!


  Sorry, war nicht diskriminierend gemeint! Wollte erst Norman Normalangler schreiben, aber dann hätte sich bestimmt jemand anders auf den Schlips getreten gefühlt 



			
				zokker schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings hat da jemand versucht eine schöne Geschichte daraus zu machen. Ein Hecht in der Größenordnung macht keine Kopfschläge mehr, auf jeden Fall hab ich das, bei Hechten über 1 Meter, noch nie erlebt.



Stimme pike-81 zu; hat jeder einzelne meiner Hechte Ü100 bisher gemacht.



			
				Aalredl schrieb:
			
		

> Auch ich hänge den Köder gern vorsichtig in den Maulwinkel - das hat nix  mit Posen zu tun, sondern einfach den Hintergrund, dass man dann später  nachvollziehen kann, welcher Köder erfolgreich war. Also kann es auch  ein ganz prakmatischer Grund sein..



Das weiß man doch bei Ausnahmehechten i.d.R. auch ohne Beweisfoto. Oder hast du einfach nur ein schlechtes Gedächtnis? Ich zumindest kann dir von jedem meiner größeren Hechte (Meter+) sagen, auf welchen Köder der gebissen hat, zumindest für die letzten 5-6 Jahre. Sind eh meist die gleichen, denn mit der Zeit kristallisieren sich doch bestimmte Lieblingsköder heraus. Und wenns dann mal ein Fang auf einen "Exoten" war, behält man den umso mehr im Gedächtnis.


----------



## -MW- (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 131cm Hecht auf 22cm Quantum Smelt Shad*

geile fette Hechtdame|bigeyes was für ein Fisch, bombastisch!

 schön zu sehen das es solch fette Hechte in unseren überfischten Gewässern noch an Haken gehen#6

 zum Thema eingehängter Köder: mir gefällt dieser abgebildete Smelt-Shad irgendwie gar nicht, glaub nicht das das der Fangköder war! und FC/Hardmono Vorfach beim Saisonbeginn finde ich
  "grob Fahrlässig"; man stelle sich vor der, alte Hecht sprengt das Vorfach und verendet an einem 2Euro Gummi#d


----------



## .Sebastian. (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 131cm Hecht auf 22cm Quantum Smelt Shad*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> @Aalredl, hast du denn auch immer die zum jeweiligen Köder passende Basecap auf?
> Also ich wechsle die Köder häufig und müsste demzufolge ein ansehnliches Sortiment an
> Kappen mitführen!
> 
> Jürgen



Ok, das habe ich im Bild nicht gleich gesehen. Dann ist der Werbezweck natürlich sehr wahrscheinlich, vor allem wenn man das Cap dann mit Absicht so "bescheiden" aufsetzt^^


----------



## .Sebastian. (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 131cm Hecht auf 22cm Quantum Smelt Shad*



Reg A. schrieb:


> Das weiß man doch bei Ausnahmehechten i.d.R. auch ohne Beweisfoto. Oder hast du einfach nur ein schlechtes Gedächtnis? Ich zumindest kann dir von jedem meiner größeren Hechte (Meter+) sagen, auf welchen Köder der gebissen hat, zumindest für die letzten 5-6 Jahre. Sind eh meist die gleichen, denn mit der Zeit kristallisieren sich doch bestimmte Lieblingsköder heraus. Und wenns dann mal ein Fang auf einen "Exoten" war, behält man den umso mehr im Gedächtnis.


Ich habe an keiner Stelle nur von Ausnahmehechten gesprochen. Ich versuche aus meinen Fängen Schlüsse zu ziehen, wenn du das mit deinem Gedächtnis machst gern, ich habe gern auch bei einem 80er nach Jahren noch den genauen Köder vor Augen - darüber hinaus führe ich zusätzlich ein Fangbuch. Jeder wie er mag...


----------



## Laichzeit (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 131cm Hecht auf 22cm Quantum Smelt Shad*

Der Köder sieht alles andere als frisch aufgezogen aus und der Hakenschenkel vom Jighead schaut auch sehr weit heraus. Für mich sieht es eher nach regulär gehakt aus, anstatt von nachehr eingehängt.


----------

